# welche Hausautomation? ohne SPS



## rheumakay (15 März 2015)

Hallo,
ein Freund möchte bei sich zu Hause eine "Hausautomation" einbauen.

Der Grund dafür ist in erster Linie, dass zuletzt in der Gegend vermehrt eingebrochen wurde.
Er möchte die elektr. Jalousien damit steuern. Außerdem mit Licht Anwesenheit vortäuschen.
Mehr nicht. Keine Heizungssteuerung etc.
Es soll auch nicht aus der Ferne gesteuert / beobachtet werden (Fernwartung / Smartphone o.ä)

Nun habe ich Ihm natürlich meine Hilfe angeboten, möchte ihm aber keine SPS einbauen.Ich denke dafür wäre das ein wenig zu aufwendig.

Habe nun selber gegoogelt und bin auf

http://www.elv.de/homematic-hausautomation-smart-home.html
gestoßen.

Was haltet ihr davon?
Habt ihr noch andere Ideen/Lösungen?


----------



## benostra (15 März 2015)

http://www.evon-home.com/

Modular von klein bis groß,  schau es dir mal an....


----------



## ohm200x (16 März 2015)

Moin,

für den Zweck dürfte Homematic gut sein. Es geht ja um eine Nachrüstung. Da bietet sich Funk an.
Homematic dürfte in sofern "Zukunftsweisend" sein, dass die Technik auch bei RWE und QIVICON (Telekom Allianz) zum Einsatz kommt.

Wobei natürlich ein wenige Info über das Projekt schon ganz gut wäre um abzuwägen.
Wie viele Rollläden? Wie viele und was für Leuchten? Deckenleuchte, Stehleuchte im Wohnbereich, ...
Hat das Haus mehrere Etagen? Aus was ist es gebaut? Wenn es Richtung Funk geht sind das Fragen die man nicht außer Acht lassen sollte.

Ob allerdings eine Anwesenheitssimulation einen Einbruch davor abhält in ein Haus einzubrechen sei mal noch dahin gestellt.
Das Geld in passive / aktive Sicherheit stecken, Fenster & Türen gesichert?, wäre evtl. sinnvoller.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## dentech (16 März 2015)

Hi,

vielleicht wäre das auch was für dich:

http://www.digitalstrom.com


----------



## mariob (16 März 2015)

Hm,
was spricht dagegen? Im Grunde ist doch das alles unter der Kategorie Steuerungsrechner einzuordnen, so auch die SPS. Und das einfachste Zeitrelais hat heute sehr häufig einen Mikrocontroller. Ich sehe da also kein Problem das ganze z.B. mit einer Logo zu erschlagen. Alternativ halt die Steuerung Deines geringsten Mißtrauens.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rheumakay (16 März 2015)

Moin,
also es werden max.8Jalousien sein, es sollen etwa 2 Leuchten geschaltet werden (Flur-Deckenleuchte).
per Funk zu schalten, halte ich hier von Vorteil, da Verdarhtungsaufwand = Null.
Das Haus hat EG,1.OG und Dach (wobei im Dachgeschoß nichts geschaltet o.ä werden muß).
Das Haus ist ganz normal aus Stein bzw. Fertigbetondecke gebaut.
Visualisierung braucht er nicht.

Beim Preis (ELV) liegt man pro Jalousie bei 50 Ocken , die Zentrale soll 100 kosten.

PS: Er hat seine Fenster/Türen durch einen Fachbetrieb "einbruchsicherer" gemacht (Verstärkungen,Riegel,Schlösser...)

Vielleicht kennt ihr ja jemanden der sowas schon mal eingebaut hat?


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2015)

Homematic ist sicher keine schlechte Wahl.
Von RWE Smarthome oder Telekom wurde ich abraten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MSommer (16 März 2015)

Hallo,
oder dieses Produkt: 
http://www.loxone.com/dede/start.html
Gruß Michael


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2015)

Der Loxone Miniserver ist eigentlich eher was für den Neubau. Besonders interessant ist er in Verbindung mit KNX.
Damit stimmt dann auch das Presi-Leistungsverhältnis.
Der Miniserver Go ist eine Lösung für Renovierung, da er mit Funksensoren und -aktoren zusammenarbeitet.

Als Nachrüstlösung ist aber - meines Erachtens - Homematic das bessere System.
Das System gibt es schon relativ lange auf dem Markt und es gibt eine entsprechend große Communitiy.
Die Schalter lassen sich gut in viele Programme namhafter Hersteller (z.B. Gira) integrieren.
Das Spektrum an Sensoren und Aktoren ist groß und deckt viele Anwendungsfälle ab.
Gerade beim Einsatz von Rollos sind auf die Tür- und Fenstersensoren interssant.
Es gibt einen Griffsensor mit dem du erkennen kannst ob die Tür offen oder gekippt ist.
Ist ganz nützlich ... Schliesslich will man ja nicht vom Rollo ausgesperrt werden 

Das System lässt sich zu dem leicht an weitere Lösungen koppeln.
Ich nutze es in Verbindung mit fhem und IP-Symcon.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Daniel_G (16 März 2015)

Ich kann dir Ip-symcon als VISU empfehlen. 
Der Vorteil ist das man alle Systeme die es so gibt koppeln kann.
Jetzt neu ist auch das es auf Linux und dem Raspberry Pi läuft!

Sonst habe ich sowohl Enocean als auch Homematic eingesetzt.


----------



## ohm200x (16 März 2015)

Hi sorry wenn ich leicht vom Thema abweiche ... 


Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich nutze es in Verbindung mit fhem und IP-Symcon.



Ist das von der Art her nicht dasselbe?
Oder ergänzen sich die zwei Systeme?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## GLT (16 März 2015)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Er möchte die elektr. Jalousien damit steuern. Außerdem mit Licht Anwesenheit vortäuschen.
> Mehr nicht. Keine Heizungssteuerung etc.


Wirklich Jalousien (mit Windwächter) oder eher Rollläden?
Verkabelung klassisch (über Schalter in der Wand) oder zentral in die Verteilung?

Was spräche gegen eine Klein-SPS vom Schlage einer LOGO!&Co. - die bringen gleich Schaltuhren (teilw. mit Astro) mit.
Funklösungen würde ich eher auf EnOcean hin raten - grosse Auswahl, mehrere Hersteller u. kombinieren funktioniert.


----------



## Sps-rookie (16 März 2015)

Hab ich letze Woche bei einem Kollegen geshen war sehr zufrieden damit.

http://intellihome.at/


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2015)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Hi sorry wenn ich leicht vom Thema abweiche ...
> 
> 
> Ist das von der Art her nicht dasselbe?
> ...



Eigentlich sind IP-Symcon und fhem wirklich sehr ähnlich.
IPS habe ich schon x-Jahre. Damals lief es nur unter Windows.
War aber kein Thema da ich einen Windows Homeserver sowieso am laufen hatte.
Nachdem MS den aber irgendwann aus dem Programm genommen hat, hab ich alles auf Linux umgezogen.
Als TV-Server kam VDR und später tvheadend zum Einsatz und IPS wurde von fhem abgelöst.
Nachdem jetzt IPS auch unter Linux läuft, habe ich gerade beides am laufen.
Der Vorteil von IPS ist für mich die Programmierung mit PHP. fhem wird in Perl programmiert und mit dieser Sprache werd ich einfach nicht warm.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## winnman (16 März 2015)

Gibt es für die Rollladen schon Antriebe und besitzen diese eine Möglichkeit Zentral AUF/AB?
Wenn JA, dann Logo oder ev. auch eine Jahresschaltuhr für die Rollläden (ev. auch einen Dämmerungsschalter oder ähnliches mit einbinden.

Wenn keine Zentral AUF/AB vorhanden dann Richtung Funk gehen.

ev. gibt es vom Rollladenlieferanten da auch eine brauchbare Lösung.

Für die Beleuchtung würde ich Zwischensteckbare Teile nehmen (sollte es eigentlich ganz günstig geben).


----------



## emilio20 (16 März 2015)

Hallo
ich würde eine S7 1200 nehmen, diese sind sehr günstig und auf seine Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Ich habe damit schon einige Projekte gemacht mit Rollosteuerung, Astrokalender, Alarmanlage mit Automatischer Aktivierung über Stromzähler und Smartphone Ping. Zufalls Steuerung der Beleuchtung, usw.
Weiterhin gibt es viele App mit den man eine günstige Visus erstellen kann.
Wenn man einmal die Vorteile einer Hausautomatisation merkt will man schnell das System erweitern. Das ist hiermit kein Problem.

Z.B den Energieverbrauch zu Visualisieren.


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2015)

winnman schrieb:


> ev. gibt es vom Rollladenlieferanten da auch eine brauchbare Lösung.



Die Funklösungen der Hersteller sind vom Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis meist nicht sonderlich interessant.
Ausserdem kannst du da nichts anderes einbinden.

Hier sind Lösungen wie Homematic, Moeller X-Comfort oder Enocean deutlich flexibler.


----------



## rheumakay (16 März 2015)

Hallo,
das Haus ist ca.12 Jahre alt.
Die Jalousieschalter sind "klassisch" angeschlossen (innerhalb der Räume -direktes Kabel zum Jalousiemotor)
Aufstemmen bzw. nachverdrahten ist nicht erwünscht/ausgeschlossen.

Ich habe mir mal alle von euch genannten Hersteller kurz! angeschaut.
Wenn man nur nach dem Preis geht (habe nur die "Zentralen" angeschaut)...

evon-home     489 Euro (-Umsetzung nicht möglich, da Bussystem) 
digital strom     399 Euro Servermodul 
loxone Miniserver 355 Euro
enocean Jalousieaktor 1Stück 121,50Euro
intellihome basis paket 582Euro 

...ist die Entscheidung leicht, da die Homematic mit Abstand günstiger ist.

Umbau mit Logo bzw. SPS geht ja auch nicht,weil ich die Signale nicht bis in die UV bekomme (oder gibt es für sowas auch Funkmodule?)

Werde meinem Kumpel das Ganze mal zum vergleichen geben.(Letzten Endes muß er es ja bezahlen/entscheiden ;-)


----------



## emilio20 (16 März 2015)

Hallo
was mir noch einfällt wäre eine S7 1200 und dem ELV FS20 Funksystem. Mann müsste sich nur ein Getaway über ein Raspberry Pi oder Arduino Programieren

http://www.elv.de/elv-fs20-uart-sen...id=SEM_30003&gclid=CP35w7LTrcQCFSbmwgod5JYAJw


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2015)

Erfahrungsgemäß brauchst du beim Einsatz einer Homematic CCU2 keine SPS. Die Möglichkeiten sind schon sehr umfangreich. Wenn das nicht reicht, dann kannst du dir mal fhem anschauen.


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2015)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Hallo
> was mir noch einfällt wäre eine S7 1200 und dem ELV FS20 Funksystem.



Ich hab einige FS20-Teile im Einsatz.
Das System war eines der ersten bezahlbaren Systeme auf dem Markt die an einen PC gekoppelt werden konnten.
Allerdings arbeitet es undirektional, d.h. es erfolgt keine Rückmeldung ob ein Schaltbefehl auch wirklich durchgeführt wurde.
Zudem ist die Reichweite sehr begrenzt. Innerhalb eines Raumes ok. Für eine ganze Wohnung wird es schon schwierig und sobald eine Stahlbetondecke dazwischen ist ist meist Ende.
Du kannst zwar mit mehreren FHZ1300 arbeiten, aber das ist Bastelei.
Mein Fazit: Vergiss FS20.

Zur Kopplung an eine SPS brauchst du übrigends nichts basteln.
Es gibt von busware den CUNO. Damit kann sehr viele Funksysteme auf 868MHz Basis an eine SPS koppeln.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## emilio20 (16 März 2015)

Hallo Blockmove

das hört sich ja sehr Interessant an. Hast du schon mal sowas gemacht mit dem busware CUNO?
Wie funktioniert das Protokoll?


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2015)

emilio20 schrieb:


> das hört sich ja sehr Interessant an. Hast du schon mal sowas gemacht mit dem busware CUNO?



Sorry, hab noch nix damit gemacht.
Für den Datenaustausch zwischen einem Funksystem und ner SPS kann man auch fhem oder IPS nutzen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ohm200x (17 März 2015)

Moin,



Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab einige FS20-Teile im Einsatz.
> ...
> Mein Fazit: Vergiss FS20.



Das Internet weiß nicht immer alles, aber ich meinte und hab zumindest 
hier gefunden, dass Homematic und FS20 doch irgendwie zusammengehören.

Aber sicher würde ich auch nicht mehr aufs das alte Pferd FS20 setzen sondern mich wenn dann mit Homematic befassen.

Vor längerem hatte ich auch FS20 im Einsatz. Allerdings nur für die Einzelraumregelung in der Mietwohnung.
Ist mit dem Einzug ins Eigenheim (mit Beckhoff CX9001) allerdings obsolet geworden.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Blockmove (17 März 2015)

FS20 war quasi der Vorgänger von Homematic.
Der Hersteller Eq3 ist der selbe. Die Raumthermostate FHT80b sind nicht ohne. Ich hab davon auch etliche im Einsatz. Zusammen mit fhem hat man viele Möglichkeiten (diverse Heizprofile, Bedienung über Internet und Smartphone, ...).
Wenn das Umfeld passt lässt sich damit richtig Energie sparen. Zu meiner Singlezeit waren es so 20%.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## GLT (17 März 2015)

rheumakay schrieb:


> enocean Jalousieaktor 1Stück 121,50Euro


82,90 Euro (z.b. bei batterielos.de) - klar ist ein Grabbeltischprodukt eines Herstellers günstiger, als ein Produkt mit Industrieprotokoll u. breiter namhafter Herstellerunterstützung.

Eine grosser Vorteil von EnOcean ist halt auch, dass man nicht zwangsläufig an ein vorhandenes Kabel/Stromleitung bei der Sensor-/Tasterplatzierung gebunden ist u. auch mal einen Sender einfach an die Tischunterseite "pappen" kann.
Viele Sensoren sind mit Solarzellen bestückt u. nur in seltenen Fällen ist man auf batteriebetriebene angewiesen.

EnOcean-GWs für SPS - null problemo, wenn es denn doch mal sein könnte/dürfte/soll.
Vlt. schaust Du dir auch mal die Eltakoproduktpallete hierfür an.


----------



## Blockmove (17 März 2015)

GLT schrieb:


> Eine grosser Vorteil von EnOcean ist halt auch, dass man nicht zwangsläufig an ein vorhandenes Kabel/Stromleitung bei der Sensor-/Tasterplatzierung gebunden ist u. auch mal einen Sender einfach an die Tischunterseite "pappen" kann.
> Viele Sensoren sind mit Solarzellen bestückt u. nur in seltenen Fällen ist man auf batteriebetriebene angewiesen.



Die Sensoren von Enocean sind Klasse.
Die "Lichtschalter" erzeugen die Sendeenergie aus dem Tastendruck durch den Piezoeffekt.
Bei uns sind einige Büros damit ausgestattet. Funktioniert sehr gut.
Von Hoppe gibt es sehr gute Enocean Fenster- bzw. Türgriffe ebenfalls ohne Batterie. Damit lassen sich Rollos auch gut ergänzen.

Wenn man nun z.B. eine Lösung wie fhem auf einem Raspberry Pi installiert, dann kann man das Beste aus den Welten kombinieren.
Zum Beispiel eben Sensoren von EnOcean, Aktoren von Homematic. Für die Systeme gibt es günstige USB- oder Lan-Gateways (ca. 50€) und darüber erfolgt dann eben die Kommunikation.
Die Visualisierung kannst du mit jedem billigen Android-Tablet machen. Für unter 200€ bekommst du eine Smarthome-Zentrale die dir mehr Funktionalität bietet als die meisten professionellen Lösungen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (17 März 2015)

Hi,
@emilio, bei allem Respekt, aber erstens gibt es auch richtige SPSen und zweitens deutlich geeignetere mit besseren Ausbaumöglichkeiten für Heimzwecke. Aber da wegen der Infrastruktur das Thema eh obsolet ist hat sich das sowieso erledigt.

Gruß
Mario


----------

